# Zinsbijwoorden



## ThomasK

Weer een wat aparte vraag, maar... Ik dacht plots aan een merkwaardig parallellisme tussen zinsbijwoorden en verba:

_hopelijk - ik hoop dat_
_vermoedelijk - ik vermoed dat_
_blijkbaar - er blijkt dat _
_Spjitig genoeg/ Tot mijn spijt - ik vind het spijtig/ ik betreur_
_Tot mijn vreugde/... - ik was blij (verheugd ?) te .. _
enz. 

Maar dat is niet altijd het geval. Of kun je de lege plaatsen invullen, eventueel met een adverbiale uitdrukking die niet dezelfde stam heeft?
_(?) [tot mjn vrees ?] - ik vrees_
_(?) [vermoedelijk] - ik voorzie_
_(?) [waarschijnlijk] - ik verwacht_

Er zijn er heel zeker nog andere adverbia en adv. uitdrukkingen: ze zijn welkom. Vind je nog parallellen tussen verba en adverbia ? En heb je enig idee waarom 'vrezen' geen adverbiale parallel heeft?


----------



## Kayla321

Ik zou verwachten dat _kennelijk _ook zo'n parallel heeft, maar ik kan 'm zo niet verzinnen.

Zullen we _vrezelijk, voorzienelijk _(_denkelijk_ wordt al wel gebruikt en betekent volgens mij ongeveer hetzelfde) en _verwachtelijk _gaan invoeren?


----------



## ThomasK

Prima antwoord, dank. Die 'kennelijk' : konden wij 'kennen' vroeger misschien anders gebruiken? 

Leuke vondsten! Maar volgens mij hebben wij geen echte zinsbijwoorden die dat aangeven, maar wel varianten: _naar_ OF _zoals te verwachten is/ naar verwachting_, _naar te vrezen valt_, waarbij mij plots dit _*naar*_ als conjunctie opvalt - en het lijkt mij typisch voor de parafrases van zinsbijwoorden... 

[Zo is er in het Engels _arguably_: _zoals kan worden aangetoond (of aangevochten)_ ?]


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> _Spjitig genoeg/ Tot mijn spijt - ik vind het spijtig/ ik betreur_
> _Tot mijn vreugde/... - ik was blij (verheugd ?) te .. _


Die twee voorbeelden horen niet bij jouw lijst, dacht ik:

- bij a) is het werkwoord "vinden" (of "betreuren", maar dat heeft etymologisch niets met _spijt_ te maken). Om een parallelisme te hebben, moet je dus iets verzinnen in de zin van "spijtig / het spijt mij"

- bij b) is _tot mijn vreugde_ geen adverbum. Als je _tot mijn vreugde_ er bij neemt, dan moet je ook _tot mijn verbazing_ / verbazen enz. nemen, maar dat wordt dan te gemakkelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, hoor, het zijn op zich geen zinsbijwoorden enerzijds, en formuleren met "het spijt me" levert anderzijds geen goeie parafrase op. Maar 'in de geest', niet naar de letter, ressorteren ze onder iets als 'zinsbijwoorden'. 

Te gemakkelijk: ach, ik zoek kritisch verder, maar in elk geval zijn die "tot mijn ..."'s wel "para-zinsbijwoorden" ;-). Dat klopt toch, niet? 

Ik merk plots dat je Franstalig bent: ken je wel zulke zinsbijwoorden met verbazing, vrees, enz. ? 

Toch/ alvast bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> Prima antwoord, dank. Die 'kennelijk' : konden wij 'kennen' vroeger misschien anders gebruiken?


Je kunt _iets te kennen geven_, en dan kunnen aanhoorders doorvertellen dat _kennelijk_...


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, lijkt mij aannemelijk. Heb je nog andere suggesties van parallellen tussen zinsbijwoorden en verba of werkwoordelijke uitdrukkingen? (Dank !)


----------

